# Sikaran of Modern Arnis (Anyo Isa Cane Form)



## Guro Harold (Dec 28, 2005)

Professor Presas used and taught foot and leg techniques though he might not have used the term Sikaran frequently if any.
This thread will be a technical discussion about the elements of Sikaran (the art of foot striking and takedowns) from Anyo Isa Cane Form.
Here is the beginning inventory of basic movements from which can be the basis of the Sikaran applications:
- C step forward (Move 1)
- Retreating C step (Move 4)
- Stomp (Move 10)
- Forward Stance
- Horse  Stance


----------

